# Kindle Fire HD Camera



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know if everyone else knows this but you do not need an app to use the camera on the Kindle Fire HD.

Tap Photos on the top bar. You will see a camera icon in the top right hand corner of the Photos page. Tap the camera and there you are! You will be able to see what you are pointing the camera at on the screen and there is a shutter button on that page.

Looks like it will mostly be useful for taking pictures of yourself or over your shoulder


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's handy! Great tip for basic photos. I note that it doesn't give you access to the camera settings.

You can also take video or create a panoramic photo with the built in camera. The easiest way for many people to do this will be with an app; however you don't need a paid camera app (though there is a good one).

If you have ES File Explorer, you open that app, then tap "App Manager" in the top menu bar. Then "Category" in the top menu bar, which will bring up a pop up. Select "System apps."

You should see a set of icons. Select "Camera," then "Open" from the popup. The hidden camera app will open and you'll see the icons for panorama, video and photo in the lower right hand corner (assuming you have the device oriented so the camera is on the top.)

You can zoom with the +/- semi circle around the shutter button and the woven thingy lets you set the camera for things like white balance, number of exposures and the type of scene (which I expect affects shutter speed).

To do a panorama, tap the panorama icon and then the "shutter" button. Slowly move the camera to pan the area to be in the panorama. Press the shutter again when done.

Here are links for the HD Camera App ($1.99) and the ES File Explorer ($0.00)
 

There's another camera app for $1.29 that apparently is a rip off of the HD Camera App, from the reviews. However, one of the benefits of the HD Camera App is the developer is extremely responsive to comments made in the reviews.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is also this free app which is quite good, and allows access to the settings (white balance, shutter speed, etc) for the camera, but not the video or panorama modes.



Betsy


----------



## novembersfyre (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the additional information. I already have the ES File Explorer app. I might need to reconsider purchasing the camera app after all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The problem with using ES File Explorer, which does give you access to all the options, is that you can't shortcut to the hidden camera app as far as I know.

I hadn't seen or heard of the camera in the corner of the Photos tab--don't know how I missed that!  It'll be good for quick snaps.  Thanks for posting it.  I'd been meaning to start a camera thread for the stuff I'd learned but hadn't gotten around to it, thanks for starting one!

Betsy


----------



## carrot (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome....  This thing gets better all the time.

and to think I was thinking of sending it back after only 2 days.          No way now.

  Thankful for Kindle Boards. and all of you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, carrot!

Obviously, with only a front facing camera, one has to do a lot of over-the-shoulder shooting, but I can do that.



Thanks again, novemberfyre, for starting this thread!  Anyone else with camera tips, chime on in!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . it occurs to me that, as the Fire has an HDMI out. . .and that presumably feeds whatever is on the screen to an external monitor. . . one could avoid the 'over the shoulder' shots if one had a small secondary video screen that allowed for HDMI IN. . . . does such a thing exist?


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

novembersfyre said:


> I don't know if everyone else knows this but you do not need an app to use the camera on the Kindle Fire HD.
> 
> Tap Photos on the top bar. You will see a camera icon in the top right hand corner of the Photos page. Tap the camera and there you are! You will be able to see what you are pointing the camera at on the screen and there is a shutter button on that page.
> 
> Looks like it will mostly be useful for taking pictures of yourself or over your shoulder


I don't see this camera icon on the 7" HD. Am I blind or is this only on the 8.9"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's definitely only on the 8.9 -- I have both and just did a comparison. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, the  camera thingy in Photos is just for the 8.9, but I think the rest of the tips work for both devices.  ES File Explorer and the blue icon (which I think is called Photo Editor) are both free--if someone with a 7" HD would try them...

I really need to have ALL the Fires for testing.  

Betsy


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's definitely only on the 8.9 -- I have both and just did a comparison. . . . .


Thank you! I feel much less stupid now.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've never used the camera on mine! Honestly forgot it was even there


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> I've never used the camera on mine! Honestly forgot it was even there


Well, it's mostly designed so that Skype can work. . .which it does do.

All the app links in this thread show as compatible with both the 7" and 8.9" HD Fire.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Obviously, with only a front facing camera, one has to do a lot of over-the-shoulder shooting, but I can do that.
> 
> Betsy


It will be great to use if I'm ever traveling by myself. I see people struggling with their cameras to take self photos all the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> It will be great to use if I'm ever traveling by myself. I see people struggling with their cameras to take self photos all the time.


Very true!

Betsy


----------



## GeckoFriend (May 8, 2012)

novembersfyre said:


> I don't know if everyone else knows this but you do not need an app to use the camera on the Kindle Fire HD.
> 
> Tap Photos on the top bar. You will see a camera icon in the top right hand corner of the Photos page. Tap the camera and there you are! You will be able to see what you are pointing the camera at on the screen and there is a shutter button on that page.
> 
> Looks like it will mostly be useful for taking pictures of yourself or over your shoulder


New software upgrade now includes this on the 7" HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GeckoFriend said:


> New software upgrade now includes this on the 7" HD.


Really? Cool. . . I'll have to go check that. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, it mentions it on Amazon's update page.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_200529680_kindlelhd?nodeId=201016350

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw it last night. . . .looks like the update also made the keyboard more like on the 8.9.  And adds the "Free Time" subscription thingy. . . ..


----------

